# Is there any power differences between st16 and st16 twin



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Just bought a st16 a while back love the little tractor. I've seen the st16 twin just wanted to know if they have any power differences


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Yes,there was a bit of a difference. The St16 had a single cylinder Tecumseh OHV engine,where the twin used an ONAN 2cylinder engine.
The twin had a better "torque curve " in that it was a better balanced engine,as are most twins.
However,it was also heavier,and parts were more expensive.
In the long run, they were both capable of doing very heavy work.


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you I really appreciate it


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Which does yours have, the Tecumseh ?


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah single cylinder


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That engine is a very good one. It has the ohv rocker box on top,and it isn't hat hard to work on them.
My uncle had one,and several years after he passed away,I was asked to rebuild it(it was a 1963). 
The valve guides were very worn,and it needed rings,but still ran fairly well. The guides I needed were no longer available, So I made some(yes it is easy to do). It was still running when my cousin passed away,a couple of years ago,but his daughter gave it away !


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

I bought my st16 for $100 it ran when I got it but I did a little work to it and it runs amazing


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That one looks to be around a '67 , maybe?
Any model #s ?


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Not with me at school right now I thought it was like a 73 or 74 from what I had seen


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very possible. I haven't worked on one in quite a while .


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

kaylkameron said:


> I bought my st16 for $100 it ran when I got it but I did a little work to it and it runs amazing
> View attachment 22415
> View attachment 22416


Pretty rough looking set of discs! 

Impressive looking with that little tractor hitched to it.


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Finally got it done with swisher plow and 2000 lb traveler winch


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Same thing I had on "Frankenwheels". It worked well,but when I decided to move down here from Michigan, I stripped it,and sold/scrapped a lot of it.
You might get a faster,easier lift,by lowering the pivot a bit(see second pic),and it won't have as much of a tendency to "lift" the front end on a hard push.

View attachment 22448


View attachment 22449


You're right,though,when you said it was a heavy unit !


----------

